# My Setup - Coffee Table



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

So i couldn't exactly work out where to put my machine when i got my flat initially but after some thought i got a table made to go in some empty space that wasn't really much use due to having a radiator at the back. Really happy with how it turned out and now it means all my coffee paraphernalia can be in one place!!

Loving the magica at the moment but upgraditis makes me want to change for something better at some point...... GS3, linea mini or londinium.....


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks excellent. I need something similar. I'm currently occupying 2ft squared of kitchen space and still getting chewed off the wife lol


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Great neat set-up. And no kitchen cabinets above to prevent the grinder upgrade!!


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice setup mate


----------

